# Non-accredited masters at UNSW



## dhani (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi 
Can somebody please help me. Its really urgent.

I am an international student from India who got admitted to the Master of Telecommunication engineering program at UNSW. The program is a non-accredited program. Can somebody please educate me on what this non-accreditation means. My whole purpose for masters is to do a job in Australia and go for PR. 

As the program is non-accredited, I really don't know what does this mean and will it be a problem for me in securing a job and PR in Australia. Is this program any worth pursuing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TinaClarke (Apr 18, 2020)

dhani said:


> Hi
> Can somebody please help me. Its really urgent.
> 
> I am an international student from India who got admitted to the Master of Telecommunication engineering program at UNSW. The program is a non-accredited program. Can somebody please educate me on what this non-accreditation means. My whole purpose for masters is to do a job in Australia and go for PR.
> ...


Not every program or school is accredited. To become accredited, an institution has to meet several standards of excellence set by an accrediting organization. If you are aiming to obtain successful skills assessment for PR, you'd better re-consider the courses or check with EA or CRICOS.


----------

